# 22hp Harbor freight V-Twin



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

699 on sale with a 25% coupon that comes to about 525 dollars.

22 HP (670cc) V-Twin Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks impressive enough. Even includes the muffler!

Seems very much like Lifan's engine.

Engines | Lifan Power USA


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for passing that along Roger. I hadn't seen any reports from anyone about this new engine from Harbor Freight. It does sound like quite a few people are happy with their re-powers.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ive successfully used coupons on theirs engines in store, just dont mention anything when you give it to them


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I just went online and put it in my cart. I just got the first 20% off coupon i could find online and applied it. Total with shipping (6.99) would be 566 (they did not charge tax) dollars. I didn't look for a 25% off since i am not really going to buy the engine. But you use a 25% if you have one or get one online.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

CarlB said:


> I just went online and put it in my cart. I just got the first 20% off coupon i could find online and applied it. Total with shipping (6.99) would be 566 (they did not charge tax) dollars. I didn't look for a 25% off since i am not really going to buy the engine. But you use a 25% if you have one or get one online.


You could make a clone version of Geno's wonder snow blower. I would not put that high powered engine on anything smaller than 28 to 30 inch blower.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> You could make a clone version of Geno's wonder snow blower. I would not put that high powered engine on anything smaller than 28 to 30 inch blower.



I have no planes of building a machine with this engine. I just thought it might be of interest to some. My 26" Cub Cadet with the 11hp Honda Clone engine is more than enough.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

rhenning said:


> Carl unfortunately if you read the fine print on the coupon it clearly states it cannot be used on Predator engines. Still a good price and two people at WFM have them in JD 400s and are very happy with them. Roger


That's funny that they print that on the coupon  because they take the coupon anyway. I called the store just to make sure before I went because the engine was on sale, it was the 301cc and I used the coupon anyway with no problems.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Taking the coupon or not I think depends on the stores clerks or manager. I have had a manager over ride a price to my benefit because of a slight flaw in in the engine I bought. There was a dent in the gas tank. She said it was cheaper for her to give me 25% off than it was for her to try to send it back or get a new tank for me. Roger


----------

